# Homemade crackers



## pigskins (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello, I am going to try the following recipe and it appears the "toughest" part might be rolling the dough out as flat as possible. Could I try laying the dough out on one baking sheet, then covering with parchment, then taking a second baking sheet and pressing really hard on top of the first one?

Or if anyone has good tips on easier methods of getting the dough as thin as possible please share!

I'm also going to try forming the dough in a food processor.

http://www.foodinjars.com/2009/12/gift-in-a-jar-homemade-crackers/#more-575


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2012)

pigskins said:


> Hello, I am going to try the following recipe and it appears the "toughest" part might be rolling the dough out as flat as possible. Could I try laying the dough out on one baking sheet, then covering with parchment, then taking a second baking sheet and pressing really hard on top of the first one?
> 
> Or if anyone has good tips on easier methods of getting the dough as thin as possible please share!
> 
> ...



I don't think the press method will work.  

Use a rolling pin and don't try to get it thin in one pass.  It's a gradual process done in increments.  Roll from the center to the edge and work your way around then start again.  Keep going until it's thin.  Use enough flour sprinkled on the rolling pin and dough surface to keep it from sticking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 4, 2012)

The pressing method won't work. 

Here's a web site that might help illustrate how to roll thin pie crust:

How to roll out perfect piecrust - Fine Cooking Recipes, Techniques and Tips

I use a pastry cloth from Bethany that I bought at ACE Hardware in MN (Products). You can use waxed paper or parchment paper. You shouldn't need to apply much pressure when rolling. My DH rubs the rolling pin against the pastry--it drives me crazy. No matter how many times I demonstrate the "wrist flick" action, he goes back to pressing down, not rolling away and flicking. There are tons of youtube videos on how to roll dough. I've made crackers lots of times. The thinner, the crispier. It depends how you want to use them.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 4, 2012)

When I roll out cracker dough, I roll it between sheets of waxed paper or parchment paper. Roll out the way Andy suggested, but use the paper top and bottom.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2012)

The best cracker making tips and recipes I have seen are in this book.

The Great Scandinavian Baking Book by Beatrice Ojakangas.

In many cases the author suggests that you roll the dough out on the back of the baking pan using a parchment paper cover that is removed prior to baking.  She also talks about a special pin to dock or dimple the crackers after they are rolled, this can be done with a fork but, if you get into making crackers on a regular basis you may want to invest in one.  Check her out online or see if your library has her book.

Good luck!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a flat-bread rolling pin that has a bunch of little squares on it. It works well for dimpling. And, that slab of marble I put on my baking station, works really well for rolling, but I still prefer my lefse board.


----------



## Addie (Oct 4, 2012)

Martha Stuewart has a great recipe for homemade crackers. So I tried them. Really delicious and creamy. I rolled them out on the back of a large cookie sheet on parchment paper. Docked with two forks. These are my go to crackers for seafood chowders. I also use sea salt instead of kosher or table. Much better flavor. I have a wheel that has small teeth in it. I use that to make the lines for breaking the crackers. 

By using the back of the cookie sheet, you can roll the dough out to the very edges. Don't roll it too thin. When done Just pull the whole thing off the cookie sheet with the parchment paper. 
http://www.marthastewart.com/851717/simple-white-crackers


----------



## JMediger (Oct 4, 2012)

We made home-made cheez-it's a few weeks ago and used our pasta roller on one batch.  They were better than the hand rolled ones because they were crispier.  I make a lot pies so feel I can manipulate my pin pretty well.  I will definitely make them again using the pasta roller.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a really hard time explaining how to roll pastry...my grandma taught me when I was knee-high to a grasshopper and, well, it just happens. I guess it is a "muscle memory" thing. I just know how to roll pastry, kinda like breathing. I don't think about it.


----------



## chopper (Oct 5, 2012)

JMediger said:
			
		

> We made home-made cheez-it's a few weeks ago and used our pasta roller on one batch.  They were better than the hand rolled ones because they were crispier.  I make a lot pies so feel I can manipulate my pin pretty well.  I will definitely make them again using the pasta roller.



What a fantastic idea. I will need to try using the pasta rollers that I have for my KA mixer.


----------

